# Wie fischhaut gerben/ haltbar machen?



## Huchenfreak (4. November 2010)

Hallo! 
Ich habe aus meinem Weiher eine große Bachforelle mit einer wunderschönen Zeichnung entnommen. Jetzt hab ich den Fisch verarbeitet und die Haut abgezogen. Ich würde mir gerne als Erinnerung die Haut irgendwie an die Wand hängen, evtl. auf ein Brett nageln.
 Hätte jemand einen Tip sie ich die Haut haltbar machen kann ohne dass sie mir gleich die ganze Bude verstinkt?
Greez
Huchenfreak


----------



## antonio (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fischhaut gerben/ haltbar machen?*

es gibt mittlerweile firmen die fischhaut gerben also zu leder machen.
hier erfolgt erst mal wie bei der normalen lederherstellung ne reinigung der haut von allen fett und fleischresten sowie der schuppen und des schleimes.
danach wird die haut gegerbt(frag mich aber nicht welche chemie die dazu nehmen) und danach wird das leder lackiert.

antonio


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fischhaut gerben/ haltbar machen?*

Frag doch mal Taxidermist, der müßte das wissen.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie fischhaut gerben/ haltbar machen?*

Die Gerbung von Fischleder beinhaltet ein völliges verschwinden der 
in der Haut eigelagerten Pigmente (Farbzellen).
Gerben und Rückfetten (lickern) von Fischhäuten ist ein komplizierter
Vorgang und wird nur von wenigen Fachleuten beherscht.
Vor allem werden dabei auch sämtliche Schuppen entfernt, soweit sie
nicht direkt in der Haut eingelagert sind,wie bei Aalen z.B.,schon allein deshalb gehen die Pigmente verloren.
Wie empfindlich diese Farbzellen sind, kann man schon sehen wie sich die
Färbung bei einem frisch gefangenen Fisch schnell verändert (verblaßt),
b.z.w. sich auf der Unterseite (Auflage) die Totenflecken entwickeln.
Selbst wenn man die Haut z.B. mit Alkohol konserviert (ist keine Gerbung)
und sie anschließend aufspannt und trocknen läßt, wird das Ergebnis an
die Optik von Räucherfisch erinnern!
Dazu kommt noch,dass die Haut von Salmoniden eine Menge Fett enthält,
welches man zuvor sowohl mechanisch, als auch chemisch entfernen muss.
Darüber werden sich Speckkäfer und Co. sonst freuen und die Haut fressen,weil sie auch richtig schön ranzig riechen wird!
Ich empfehle ein gutes Photo zu machen.

P.S.:Hier noch ein bischen was zum lesen:
http://www.patent-de.com/19870402/DE3534353A1.html

Und noch ein Shop:
http://www.fischleder.com/


Taxidermist


----------



## Mista Fantasista (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie fischhaut gerben/ haltbar machen?*

Das Thema ist zwar schon etwas älter... Hier http://www.angeln-am-neckar.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=6221 gibt es jemanen, der selber aus Fischhäuten Leder herstellt und regelmäßig darüber berichtet. Schaut doch mal rein...


----------

